# do we have lsd?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

as stated im wondering if the cruze has factory lsd. I would hope the diesel and or ltz rs would have it since they have the "sport suspension" and a lsd would compliment this I love lsd and I honesty this all cars should have it standard. if we don't have it( I assume we don't, knowing GM) are there any companies making them ( probably not)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

No LSD, I have a diesel and the standard traction control works fine for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This car doesn't have enough power to need a true LSD.

The traction control will brake a spinning wheel and essentially accomplishes the same thing. They're even starting to do "electronic LSDs" these days on performance cars as well.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

He's right but I did find one made that looks .... LOOKS like it would work for our cars. 


https://shop.quaife.co.uk/fiat-bravo-1-9-16v-multijet-07my-on-quaife-atb-helical-lsd-differential


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Idk about you guys my car came with LSD...2 grams of it...it was a good first week. 

Sorry for my immaturity...


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Idk about you guys my car came with LSD...2 grams of it...it was a good first week.
> 
> Sorry for my immaturity...


:laugh:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well here in florida when it gets very wet and if you run summer tyres with a heavy foot then it would be nice to have a real clutch type lsd vs fancy traction control. I just like how lsd cars handle when at autocross and that's where ill need it. I plan on being the master in h stock but nothing a good set of hoosiers cant help


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> well here in florida when it gets very wet and if you run summer tyres with a heavy foot then it would be nice to have a real clutch type lsd vs fancy traction control. I just like how lsd cars handle when at autocross and that's where ill need it. I plan on being the master in h stock but nothing a good set of hoosiers cant help


So how goes it down there in Florida these days with all of the autocrossing enthuisiasm and such ? 

I have been reading how the aftermarket parts world has exploded with so many new additions for the Mustang and next years camaro ..

What are your times looking like with the cruzen ?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have yet to take the cruze out to the track yet. im at 700 miles so I want to hit the 3,000 mark before I start getting on it. dwn here in southwest Florida autocross I gaining popularity but its not huge as other states yet. m dealer sponcers a corvette national team. maybe they will do it for me too lol.


----------

